# Tamago Pan



## yellotrace (Dec 10, 2008)

I've been looking everywhere to find a Tamago pan made of carbon steel. There are quite a few non-stick kinds, but I'm not fond of teflon. I found a copper one on korin, but I'm really looking for a carbon steel kind.

Does anyone have any idea where I could find such pan?


----------

